# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دلِ شکسته و دوباره بلند شدن  ...:)

## Dr future

سلام 
خسته نباشید همگی 
اولین باره اومدم اینجا و بنویسم 
امسال سال سومم بود و بازم نرسیدن 
بازم شکست 
بازم حس تلخ که کل وجودتو میگیره و نمیتونی به هیچکی بگی چته ..
خودمو زدم به بیخیالی ولی دروغ چرا دلم پره ...

نمیخوام زیاد فاز غم بردارم 
چیزی عوض نمیشه 
فقط ازتون خواهش میکنم 
اگه امسال شرکت کردین و به نظرت دیگه رفتنی شدین 
چه راهنمایی واسه ما دارین 
اینکه میگن باید اصولی بخونیم دقیقا چکار کنیم ؟ 
با توجه به روند سخت شدن کنکور هر سال چه روشی رو پیشنهاد 
میدین 
خیلی لطف میکنید اگه کمک کنید ❤

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام 
> خسته نباشید همگی 
> اولین باره اومدم اینجا و بنویسم 
> امسال سال سومم بود و بازم نرسیدن 
> بازم شکست 
> بازم حس تلخ که کل وجودتو میگیره و نمیتونی به هیچکی بگی چته ..
> خودمو زدم به بیخیالی ولی دروغ چرا دلم پره ...
> 
> نمیخوام زیاد فاز غم بردارم 
> ...


*اولین پیشنهادم: از این فاز تاپیک زدن بیا بیرون*

----------


## Dr future

من ۳ سال اینجا عضوم و این اولین تاپیک من بود چون واقعا جایی و کسیو نداشتم که اینا رو بگم یکم روح و روانم آسوده شه ...
در هر حال ممنون از نظرتون

----------


## _Joseph_

> من ۳ سال اینجا عضوم و این اولین تاپیک من بود چون واقعا جایی و کسیو نداشتم که اینا رو بگم یکم روح و روانم آسوده شه ...
> در هر حال ممنون از نظرتون


*قرار نیست کسی رو داشته باشی که حرفات رو بهش بزنی اینجا هیچکس درکت نخواهد کرد حتی اونایی هم که حرفای قشنگ میزنن درکت نخواهند کرد. دقیقا مثل اونایی که اطرافت هستن و درکت نمیکنن .
برو تکیه بده به دیوار حرفات رو به اون بزن با جان و دل گوش میده بهت 
این دور و زمونه شونه هیچکس برای تکیه دادن و گریه کردن بهتر از دیوار نیست
خودت رو خالی کن بعدش بیا جست و جو کن و تاپیکهای خوبی که بعضی افراد زدن و بار اموزشی خوبی دارن رو پیدا کن و مطالعه کن بعدشم شروع کن 
اینجا بیشتر از اینکه ناجی باشه باتلاق بی سر و صداست*

----------


## zahra.km

> من ۳ سال اینجا عضوم و این اولین تاپیک من بود چون واقعا جایی و کسیو نداشتم که اینا رو بگم یکم روح و روانم آسوده شه ...
> در هر حال ممنون از نظرتون


رتبه های دوسال قبل درچه حد بوده؟
واقعا شرایط موندن دوباره رو داری؟

----------


## Dr future

آره  واقعا .
هیچ کس قرار نیست کمکم کنه جز خودم  :Yahoo (1): 
گاهی اینجوری رک و منطقی راهنمایی کردن لازمه 
مرسی

----------


## Dr future

مگه رتبه دو سال قبل تاثیری تو کنکور سال بعد داره ؟ 
صرفا سواله !

----------


## nikman

مشکل از جایی شروع شد که 
والدین ما،فکر میکنن کنکور و دانشگاه،100درصد زندگی رو درست میکنه!
نتیجش هم اینه یه بار روانی منفی واسه بچه ها و خودشون ایجاد میکنن


10میلیارد آدم روی زمین زندگی می کنن،10میلیارد روش متفاوت هم هست
کو گوش شنوا :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr future

قبول دارم 
ولی خانواده من سخت نمی گیرن بهم تصمیم با خودمه 
نمیخوام علاقمو بزارم کنار

----------


## zahra.km

> مگه رتبه دو سال قبل تاثیری تو کنکور سال بعد داره ؟ 
> صرفا سواله !


البته که داره 
اینکه پایه درسی چجوریه و علت شکست های قبل بی پرده و صادقانه چی بوده

----------


## Dr future

پایه درسی ضعف دارم 
علت اشتباهاتم رو امسال لیست کردم نوشتم 
من منظورتون رو اشتباه متوجه شدم
اره خیلی مهمه که ضعف ها چی بوده و حلش کرد 
تو تاپیک هم سوالم در رابطه با یکی از اشتباهاتم بود اینکه روش اصولی مطالعه رو بلد نیستم ! 
نوسانی دارم و بعد دی جا میزنم ..
ولی از نظر اراده و خوندن خوبم 
یکی دیگه اینکه آزمون و تست نمیزدم و ترس داشتم از مواجه باهاش

----------


## ژوپیتر

> قبول دارم 
> ولی خانواده من سخت نمی گیرن بهم تصمیم با خودمه 
> نمیخوام علاقمو بزارم کنار



من زیاد خوشم از نصیحت کردن نمیادا ولییییییییییییییی
اگه این علاقته، 
هدفته، 
رویاته؛ 

وظییییییییفتههههههههههههه  هه که بهش برسی می فهمی چی میگم؟؟؟ وظیفتهههههههههه . باید تمام زندگی ت و تمام وجودت رو بذاری پاش .... باید با تمام هستی ت براش بجنگی . صرفا اینکه فلان رشته و فلان دانشگاه رو علاقه دارم و دوست دارم کافی نیست!!! باید اون رشته و اون دانشگاه تنها چیزی باشه که توی زندگی که بهش علاقه داری !!! این دانشگاه و رشته ؛ سهمته از زندگی !!اگه اینطوریه ؛ برو ، بجنگ ، ادامه بده و سهمت رو از زندگی پس بگیر !!!! 


این قسمت از حرفت  رو خیلیییی خوشم اومد : نمی خوام علاقم  رو بذارم کنار ... واقعا این بهترین دلیله! فقط اینو بدون اگه واقعا خواهان چیزی هستی باید براش با تمام وجود تلاش کنی ؛ صرفا علاقه کافی نی.

----------


## ژوپیتر

> پایه درسی ضعف دارم 
> علت اشتباهاتم رو امسال لیست کردم نوشتم 
> من منظورتون رو اشتباه متوجه شدم
> اره خیلی مهمه که ضعف ها چی بوده و حلش کرد 
> تو تاپیک هم سوالم در رابطه با یکی از اشتباهاتم بود اینکه روش اصولی مطالعه رو بلد نیستم ! 
> نوسانی دارم و بعد دی جا میزنم ..
> ولی از نظر اراده و خوندن خوبم 
> یکی دیگه اینکه آزمون و تست نمیزدم و ترس داشتم از مواجه باهاش


بنظرم بد نیست ی مشاور بگیری .

یا شاید هم فقط نیاز به یه برنامه ریزی دقیق و سماجت و نظم داری.

----------


## zahra.km

> پایه درسی ضعف دارم 
> علت اشتباهاتم رو امسال لیست کردم نوشتم 
> من منظورتون رو اشتباه متوجه شدم
> اره خیلی مهمه که ضعف ها چی بوده و حلش کرد 
> تو تاپیک هم سوالم در رابطه با یکی از اشتباهاتم بود اینکه روش اصولی مطالعه رو بلد نیستم ! 
> نوسانی دارم و بعد دی جا میزنم ..
> ولی از نظر اراده و خوندن خوبم 
> یکی دیگه اینکه آزمون و تست نمیزدم و ترس داشتم از مواجه باهاش


خب چرا اشتباهات رو دو سال تکرار کردی؟
آزمون واقعا مهمه 
و اینکه نباید بعد دی ماه بیخیال بشی،تازه اصل قضیه همون دورانه

----------


## zahra.km

ولی هنوزم فرصت هست اگه خسته نشدی و میدونی که میتونی ادامه بده
موفق باشی

----------


## Dr future

واقعا ازت ممنونم ♡ 
یاد اون داستان افتادم که یه آدمی خواسته خودکشی کنه و با خودش گفته اگه تو مسیر یه نفر بهم لبخند زد به زندگی برمیگردم ، حرفات حُکم اون لبخند رو داشت ...♡ 
من زیاد با این انجمن اشنا نیستم خیلی وقته این کاربری رو زدم نمیدونم چی ثبت کردم مشخصات رو ولی اسمم بارانه ؛)

مشاور هم قبول دارم ولی من متاسفانه هزینه شو ندارم ...
خیلی دلم میخواد بتونم آزمون قلمچی شرکت کنم البته نمیدونم الان هزینه ش چقدره و بازم مثل قبل حضوری برگزار میشه یانه !
آخه انلاین قبول ندارم دوست دارم شبیه سازی کنکور باشه

----------


## ژوپیتر

> واقعا ازت ممنونم ♡ 
> یاد اون داستان افتادم که یه آدمی خواسته خودکشی کنه و با خودش گفته اگه تو مسیر یه نفر بهم لبخند زد به زندگی برمیگردم ، حرفات حُکم اون لبخند رو داشت ...♡ 
> من زیاد با این انجمن اشنا نیستم خیلی وقته این کاربری رو زدم نمیدونم چی ثبت کردم مشخصات رو ولی اسمم بارانه ؛)
> 
> مشاور هم قبول دارم ولی من متاسفانه هزینه شو ندارم ...
> خیلی دلم میخواد بتونم آزمون قلمچی شرکت کنم البته نمیدونم الان هزینه ش چقدره و بازم مثل قبل حضوری برگزار میشه یانه !
> آخه انلاین قبول ندارم دوست دارم شبیه سازی کنکور باشه


باران جون حتما آزمون بده . قلمچی باشه هم خوبه . 
اگه شرکت کنی خوبه اما اگه هم شرکت نکردی ، از توی اینترنت آزمون هارو دانلود کن خودت توی خونه آزمون بده و درصد بگیر و پیشرفتت رو ذره ذره افزایش بده . 
موفق باشی .

----------


## ژوپیتر

> سال دوم کنکورم بود امسال اونقدر مشکل تو زندگیمون پیش اومد ی دستم 
> اشک چشمم  پاک میکردم با ی دست مارکر میکشیدم افسردگی خیلی بدی گرفتم خیلی بد  امسال کنکور ندادم پارسال دی تا اردیبهشت نخوندم از اردیبهشت دارم برای ۱۴۰۱ میخونم تنها انگیزم دردایی ک کشیدم شده با پای شکسته برم جلو می رم جلو نتیجش میزنم تو صورت اونا ک گفتن هیچی نمیشی  اره دردی ک من کشیدم تو کشیده بودی له میشیدی خطاب به اقوام ک نهایت مشکل  بد نگاه کردن همسایشون بوده رفیق من قوی باشه دل قوی دار سحر نزدیک است پزشکی ۱۴۰۱


یه جوری برای هدفت بجنگ ، که دیگه صدای هیچکسی جز صدایی که داره نوید موفقیتت در آینده نزدیک رو میده نشنوی  :Yahoo (65): 
یه سال بعد همین موقع منم کنکور دارم . ایشالا به اهدافمون برسیم و به قول خودت نتیجه خوشگلمون رو پرت کنیم توی صورت اونایی که دست کممون گرفتن  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Dr future

انشالله جواب تموم این سختیاتو میگیری کم نیار

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> واقعا ازت ممنونم ♡ 
> یاد اون داستان افتادم که یه آدمی خواسته خودکشی کنه و با خودش گفته اگه تو مسیر یه نفر بهم لبخند زد به زندگی برمیگردم ، حرفات حُکم اون لبخند رو داشت ...♡ 
> من زیاد با این انجمن اشنا نیستم خیلی وقته این کاربری رو زدم نمیدونم چی ثبت کردم مشخصات رو ولی اسمم بارانه ؛)
> 
> مشاور هم قبول دارم ولی من متاسفانه هزینه شو ندارم ...
> خیلی دلم میخواد بتونم آزمون قلمچی شرکت کنم البته نمیدونم الان هزینه ش چقدره و بازم مثل قبل حضوری برگزار میشه یانه !
> آخه انلاین قبول ندارم دوست دارم شبیه سازی کنکور باشه


تاپیکهای مصاحبه بچه ها انجمن رو بخون،از حرف صدتا مشاور بهترن :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی :Y (454):

----------


## Dr future

چی باید سرچ کنم ؟  :Y (694):  :Y (694):

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> چی باید سرچ کنم ؟


اینجا همشون هستن

مصاحبه با نفرات برتر کنکور

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr future


سلام 
خسته نباشید همگی 
اولین باره اومدم اینجا و بنویسم 
امسال سال سومم بود و بازم نرسیدن 
بازم شکست 
بازم حس تلخ که کل وجودتو میگیره و نمیتونی به هیچکی بگی چته ..
خودمو زدم به بیخیالی ولی دروغ چرا دلم پره ...

نمیخوام زیاد فاز غم بردارم 
چیزی عوض نمیشه 
فقط ازتون خواهش میکنم 
اگه امسال شرکت کردین و به نظرت دیگه رفتنی شدین 
چه راهنمایی واسه ما دارین 
اینکه میگن باید اصولی بخونیم دقیقا چکار کنیم ؟ 
با توجه به روند سخت شدن کنکور هر سال چه روشی رو پیشنهاد 
میدین 
خیلی لطف میکنید اگه کمک کنید ❤


سلام
گفتید اشتباهات رو لیست کردید،لیست رو ادامه بدید و جزیی ترش کنید،امروز حستون سرجلسه؟مشکل عمده تون؟مطالبی که خونده بودی رو تستش رو زدی؟آرایه رو اگه کار کردید تستش رو زدی؟و...مرورتون توی اون بخش ها کارآمد بود؟کدوم درس نقطه ضعفته؟کدوم قوت؟و...این ها رو از خودتون بپرسید و جوابش رو یادداشت کنید
روش مطالعه مناسب خودتون رو پیدا کنید،توی سایت مصاحبه های ۹۷ و به بعد رو بخونید و اون جایی که حس می کنید توی ذهنتون جرقه می زنه رو یادداشت کنید،یه سری تاپیک خوب قدیمی هست مثل 
وویس جامع روش مطالعه،برنامه ریزی و منابع(matrooke)
،یک هفته تحقیق کنید،برنامه راهبردی آزمون رو هم روش مطالعه کنیدبعدش دیگه این سایت رو ترک کنید و تا مشکلی درسی نداشتید نیاید اونم اگه واجب بود*

----------


## Alix_Sb

*یه نفر گفت :
از رحمانی پرسیدن چطور اول شدی ؟ چیشد اینطوری شد ؟ هرچی گف بریز دور همینو بچسب که راه دیگه ای نداشتم*

----------


## Hacker

*توصیه ام اینی احساساتت رو هرمدلی ک هست (امید، ارزو، تنبلی، کمالگرایی، توقع انتظار و...) همه و. همه رو بزاری تو یه صندوق درشو قفل کنی بندازیش تو رودخونه. ادمی زاد اشرف مخلوقاته ولی یه باگ بزرگ شخصیتی داره؛ تابع احساسات و حس وحال و هوسشه. ینی هر گندی ک بشریت زده دلیل اصلیش همین بوده. رتبه یک کنکور ریاضی بعنوان بهترین نصیحت گف تو سال کنکورتون منطقی باشید. همینو بس. تو به عنوان کسی که تجربه داشتی از قبل دوتا چیزو خوب میدونی یک اینکه زمان چقد ناباورانه زود میگذره، دو اینکه هر کاری/یا صرفا حتی کاری نکردن یه تاوانی دازه ک بی شک تاوانشو خواهیم داد چون دنیا دنیای قانون هاست دنیای علت و معلول هاست و هرکاری ک میکنی نتیجه شو میبینی یا خار میشه میره تو چشمت یا لبخند میشه میشینه رو لب هات .. هعی، 
و اینکه اشتباهاتت رو نوشتی خوبه. اما تضمینی هم بده برای تکرار نکردنشون. و افشار هم یه ویس خیلی خوب داره برای موندن پشت کنکور حتمااا گوش بده 
*

----------


## Dr future

مرسی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Dr future

درسته این مورد رو توجه نکرده بودم هر سال و به همون روش قبل ادامه میدادم 
ممنون که راهنمایی کردین 
من تو تست و ازمون زدن ضعیفم مدیریت زمان نمیکنم و خیلی چیزای دیگه مرور انجام نمیدادم ، بازیابی مطالب یا تست زماندار  و نتیجه ش شد این ۳ سال پشت کنکوری  :Yahoo (1):  
تو شهری هستم که یکمی محدودیم از هر لحاظ و منم پایه خوبی نداشتم اینا همه حتی ذهنیتم رو هم به شکست برد

----------


## Dr future

دقیقا منم هیچ راهی برای نجات خودم از این باتلاق ندارم

----------


## Dr future

ممنونم که وقت گذاشتی 
حتما گوش میدم 
گذر زمان واقعا ترسناکه ممکنه الان یه دانش آموز که سال بعد کنکور داره درک نکنه ولی من اینو تجربه کردم و فقط سر جلسه کنکور میفهمی چقد اشتباه کردی ..

----------


## Fawzi

مطالعه اصولی یعنی مطالعه ای همراه با برنامه 
از وقتی استارت میزنی تا خود کنکور 
بازه های مرور و تست و تمرین که تثبیت کننده راه کنکوره 
اگه بتونی ازمون هم شرکت کنی اوکیه که همگام با برنامه بری جلو 
باید انقدر حل تست و تمرین داشته باشی که بتونی هم سرعتت رو ببری بالا هم تمام نکاتو در ترکیب و مقایسه با سایر بدونی 
ازونجایی که روند کنکورهای سال اخیر عوض شده و سوالات ب سمت مفهومی رفته باید واقعا سبک قوی و دقیقی برای این امر داشت 
از منابع قوی هم استفاده کنید 
اگر ضعفید از منابع مختص پایه درسیتون استارت بزنید و ب مرور منابع رو قوی تر کنید

----------


## Dr future

ممنون از نظرتون 
شما در مورد روش تسلط و تثبیت اطلاعی دارین ؟ و به چه شکله ؟ 
روش اصولی هم میخوام کامل جزئیاتش رو بفهمم و برنامه ریزی کنم به اون روش

----------


## Dr future

....

----------

